# Known issue with Keg King Kegerator V4



## rekiz (4/2/17)

I'm thinking about treating myself to a KK Kegerator V4 for my birthday in late March, but before I do would like to know of any issues associated with this product.... which 2 tap Kegerator brand would you personally recommend


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/17)

I have a series 1, a series 2 and a series 4.

The 4 is the best one yet with "infinitely dialable" temperatures, a font fan and more room inside due to a smaller compressor hump.

It also tends to gurgle a bit, but apparently that's a characteristic. It's in the dining room and it's not really obtrusive.

If it lasts as long as my series 1, that's coming up 7 years without a glitch, I'll be more than happy.

Whatever 2 taps, don't skimp. The Intertaps are good.


----------



## rekiz (4/2/17)

Thanx Bribie 7 years is a fantastic run without any problems, and the intertap taps was the ones I was looking at love the idea behind their interchangeable nossels


----------



## Old Bloke (4/2/17)

I also give my vote for the series 4. Had mine since Christmas, it lives in the lounge room. Bloops from time to time not intrusive. 
Regards 
Chris


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/17)

Just purchased a series 4 from Craftbrewer this week, they also sorted me out with a triple font with flow control intertaps. As always great service and advice from Anthony.

Cheers


----------



## lost at sea (4/2/17)

i recently setup a series 4 with twin perlick 650ss taps. its in my dining room and only notice it gurgling sometimes if the TV or radio isnt on,

no problems have arisen yet, i set up a 4 way manifold and screwed it to a base that i fixed to rear and fed the gas lines through the hole where the plug is at the top corner. then sikaflexed the hole back up. 

ive set the temp to 3-4 degs and ive had a cup of water in the fridge that i regularly test the temp of. so far its never been more than 1-2 degs out, which i would put down to the fridge cooling it quicker ect.

i inserted armourflex tubing in the font to stop heat transfer and condensation. (posted on another thread)

so far its got a thumbs up from me. 

wouldnt mind seeing what the annual power useage on one is though.


----------



## rekiz (5/2/17)

Thanx for all the advice guy's appreciate it.. found one on ebay for $539 with Chrome plated brass Intertap taps which I'm almost certainly going to buy, compared to the local prices in Mackay this is half price worth the risk


----------



## Chridech (5/2/17)

I've had the Series IV for almost a year. Very happy with it. The only issue I have had is the rear-most keg freezing when temp. set at 2C for Lagering. Only happens when there are three kegs inside and one is pushed to the rear right to make them fit. Just too close to the rear chilling plate at this temp. Might be solved by leaving the font fan on but I haven't tried this yet. Anything I am doing wrong?


----------



## clickeral (5/2/17)

rekiz said:


> Thanx for all the advice guy's appreciate it.. found one on ebay for $539 with Chrome plated brass Intertap taps which I'm almost certainly going to buy, compared to the local prices in Mackay this is half price worth the risk


I brought my V3 from him if its the same guy

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Triple-Tap-Beer-Kegerator-Bar-Fridge-Refrigerator-5-dispenser-homebrew-intertap-/302199173999

No issues with it so far


----------



## rekiz (5/2/17)

Yep same guy personally I think it's a steal for someone who isn't all that DIY inclined as some


----------



## peteru (5/2/17)

The very, very early series 4 had castor wheels that would screw directly into the base using a single great big bolt. This didn't work too well and the front wheels would buckle under the weight when the fridge was loaded with three full kegs and a few bottles of yeast slurry.

Since then, KK have improved the design of the series 4 by using castor wheels with a flat base that is attached using 4 smaller screws. This works a lot better because the weight is distributed. I have had a problem with the single bolt wheels, but after I got in touch with KK, they sent me replacement castor wheels. In fact, they upgraded me to their "deluxe" set of big wheels - these seems to be good enough to drive the fridge down the street. All I had to do is go to Bunnings and buy some screws and washers, then carefully pre-drill holes and screw the wheels on.

You won't have these issues with the latest version of series 4. They come with holes pre-drilled for both the small and big version of the new castor wheels. If you are buying older stock, it may be a good idea to check. If you don't care about wheels and plan on having the fridge standing on the screw-in feet, you'll be right with either model.


----------



## clickeral (6/2/17)

The only call out I have is with the included font you will need to get a file to remove the swaft from when the holes got drilled for the taps, I neglected to do it orginally and now after changing iut the taps a few times I have various cuts to show for it


----------



## snazpops (22/9/18)

I've had my v4 kegerator for 4 months now, and have noticed the occasional drip of consensation coming from the copper pipe at the back of the unit. Apparently there is meant to be some insulation covering the area, and my fridge didn't come with it. 
I emailed Kegking, and they have sent out a piece of kflex tubing to fix the problem. They say that a number of units were sent out without the tubing for some reason.
After tightly attaching this to the copper piping with cable ties, I can report that there are no more drips.
Check the back of your unit. Even if there is insulating pipe attached, it may not be in close enough contact with the copper piping, or there may not be a sufficient length to cover the copper pipe. I showed my lhbs owner on his kegerator, and his was dripping condensation with insulation attached. A small rust patch had started forming on the galvanised base.

Sorry for the long post, but I thought people ought to know. Kane from kegking was very helpful, by the way.


----------



## mainlines (20/2/20)

I bought a series 4 over a year ago, swapped it out because it wouldn't stop running. this one come summer gets so hot you can hardly touch sides, set at -2 but best I get is 0 if temp inside is 24 degrees. this means frothy beer for me.I set it at -3 degrees other day it is + 2 now inside temp is 31 degrees, I don't have aircon fridge temp moves up & down according to room temp. Verges on useless for me. I have 3 normal fridges they are all constant temp no problem, Just my keg fridge Do they use crap gas?


----------

